# Les violets pullulent, les morues reculent.



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

Ouais.

Ça fait chier hein ?

Qu'est-ce qu'on va désaler ??12


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2005)

Floodons en l'honneur des nouveaux violets :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

de quoi c'est-y qu'on cause ?  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de quoi c'est-y qu'on cause ?  :rateau:


 Pas grand chose apparemment


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

Touze est un nombre porte-bonheur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Floodons en l'honneur des nouveaux violets :love:



des violets nioubies: miam


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

dildo le grobit


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2005)

Ça va chier :rateau:


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

je parlais pas des violets mais des glands


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

:modo: hep là !!! Modérateurs !!!! :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je parlais pas des vioplets mais des glands



Ils sont parfois violets...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont parfois violets...  :love:


pas sû^r ! il semblerait, je dis bien il semblerait qu'une mycose traine là-haut par d'ssus


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

SM ? 

C'est déjà fini ?   :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je parlais pas des violets mais des *glands*



Il parait que les truies violettes en rafolent...     :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

Tiens, si ça continue on va en arriver à parler du commissaire Laviolette, qui aime bien les truies chercheuses de truffes du Tricastin  

j'dis ça à l'oreille, comme ça, pas vraiment suivi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

J'me baladais sur le forum les yeux ouverts sur l'portfolio
j'avais envie de regarder les dernières photos
Quand tout à coup j'm'aperçu que l'ptit webO comme l'autre chauve
Avait laissé tomber l'vert pour adopter l'mauve


OOOOohhhhh Weboliviiier (tadatadadaaaam)
OOooooOOoh Webolivier  (tadatadadaaam)
Au soleil sous la pluie, à midi ou à minuit
Il y aura toujours un Webolivier pour vous surveiller


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

hip hip hip ouba


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'me baladais sur le forum les yeux ouverts sur l'portfolio
> j'avais envie de regarder les dernières photos
> Quand tout à coup j'm'aperçu que l'ptit webO comme l'autre chauve
> Avait laissé tomber l'vert pour adopter l'mauve
> ...


 La belle tirade    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

le ver est dans le suisse


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le ver est dans le suisse


 Le verre...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

bon ok un jäggermeister ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

Les fayots c'est rouge, pas violet


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>



:rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Les fayots c'est rouge, pas violet



Des fois si  
surtout quand les mouches tournent autour :malade:


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :rose:



 :love:


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :rose:











 :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

surtout ne pas flooder


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> surtout ne pas flooder



c'est très utile de le rappeler


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

Surtout en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Surtout en ce moment



c'est très mal vu


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est très utile de le rappeler



C'est qu'avec l'âge j'ai tendance à oublier .... D'où ce pense-bête !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'avec l'âge j'ai tendance à oublier .... D'où ce pense-bête !



m'en parles pas: la même chose chez moi  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

vais me coucher :sleep:

Bon flo... heu  bonne nuit


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est très mal vu



Bof .... C'est mal vu depuis le 22/10/01 !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> m'en parles pas: la même chose chez moi  :rateau:


 Tu parles de quoi ? :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Bon flo... heu  bonne nuit



'nuit


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vais me coucher :sleep:
> 
> Bon flo... heu  bonne nuit



Tu as encore trop bu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bof .... C'est mal vu depuis le 22/10/01 !!!



faut vivre avec son temps  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bof .... C'est mal vu depuis le 22/10/01 !!!



ce siècle n'avait qu'un an


----------



## KARL40 (16 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut vivre avec son temps  :rateau:



Je suis même en avance : l'homo sapiens n'en est qu'à l(a)' (gal)ère  windows !!!


----------



## benjamin (17 Mars 2005)

Désolé.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2005)

Ça c'est pas joué aux dés j'espère ?


----------



## benjamin (17 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pas joué aux dés j'espère ?



On m'a dit "pile, je gagne ; face, tu perds", et j'ai pas compris


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'me baladais sur le forum les yeux ouverts sur l'portfolio
> j'avais envie de regarder les dernières photos
> Quand tout à coup j'm'aperçu que l'ptit webO comme l'autre chauve
> Avait laissé tomber l'vert pour adopter l'mauve
> ...


:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.
> 
> Ça fait chier hein ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on va désaler ??12



Quel est le lien de causalité/corrélation entre les violets et les morues ?


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'me baladais sur le forum les yeux ouverts sur l'portfolio
> j'avais envie de regarder les dernières photos
> Quand tout à coup j'm'aperçu que l'ptit webO comme l'autre chauve
> Avait laissé tomber l'vert pour adopter l'mauve
> ...


 oulà, mais c'est une chanson ça :affraid:

allez ouste, sur ipodgeneration !   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le lien de causalité/corrélation entre les violets et les morues ?


 Roooh, mais comme vous exagerez tout de meme...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le lien de causalité/corrélation entre les violets et les morues ?


C'est quoi ce besoin obsessionel de vouloir tout corréler ?? va réparer tes autorisations toi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce besoin obsessionel de vouloir tout corréler ?? va réparer tes autorisations toi



"Besoin obsessionnel" c'est pour la réparation des autorisations ?   Je ne demande pas si les 2 sont corrélés


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit "pile, je gagne ; face, tu perds", et j'ai pas compris


  les dès à 2 faces sont toujours pipés ! :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2005)

Benjamin a parlé de la création d'un poste de supermodobannisseur noir.    
Son rôle, bannir à tout va.   

Mackie est pressenti pour le poste.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin a parlé de la création d'un poste de




par pitié , 

oubliez que sonny est elegible vu qu'il a un g5 maint
sinon , il ne va plus rester garand monde !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin a parlé de la création d'un poste de supermodobannisseur noir.
> Son rôle, bannir à tout va.


      

Un rôle de super sodo, euh, super modo noir  ?
Un prince noir des forums, un écarisseur de floodeurs ???

    

'a vache !


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin a parlé de la création d'un poste de supermodobannisseur noir.
> Son rôle, bannir à tout va.
> 
> Mackie est pressenti pour le poste.



Il a déjà tapé un MP type : "_Atension : je vé te bannyr_"


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2005)

Moi il m' a écris: "je te banny pas parceque j'aime bien ta copin mais fait pas trop le kon !"   

On est mal, on est mal.


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2005)

Mmm, j'ai raté quelques épisodes on dirait...

Tiens je vais manger des huitres au bord de mer tout à l'heure... je prendrai quelques violets pour fêter ça !


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi il m' a écris: "je te banny pas parceque j'aime bien ta copin mais fait pas trop le kon !"
> 
> On est mal, on est mal.



En plus il profite de ses superpouvoirs pour exercer un droit de cuissage ? Je contacte immédiatement les autorités compétentes. Sauf si l'interressée est consentante, il va de soi ! :affraid:


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi il m' a écris: "je te banny pas parceque j'aime bien ta copin mais fait pas trop le kon !"
> 
> On est mal, on est mal.



Mackie plagierait-il Brassens ?  

 "les amoureux qui se bécotent sur les bans publics ont des petites gueules bien sympathiques"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi il m' a écris: "je te banny pas parceque j'aime bien ta copin mais fait pas trop le kon !"
> 
> On est mal, on est mal.



  

Waouu ce serait ... :affraid: ... 


 une très bonne idée pour MacG, un grand nettoyage de printemps s'impose là ! 

J'avais pas vu que le _vieux_ était mauve aussi :hein: c'est pour ne pas trop faire baisser la moyenne d'âge des "sages" de macG ...?


----------



## FANREM (17 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le lien de causalité/corrélation entre les violets et les morues ?



Peut etre bien qu'il n'y en a pas justement,

Pourvu que ca ne s'applique pas aux glands aussi

 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu que le _vieux_ était mauve aussi :hein: c'est pour ne pas trop faire baisser la moyenne d'âge des "sages" de macG ...?



J'ai bien vu que tu n'avais d'yeux que pour le Suisse....    :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

Lorna, t'as pas une petite chanson pour Sa Majesté?   T'as vu dans quel état il est...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, t'as pas une petite chanson pour Sa Majesté?   T'as vu dans quel état il est...


 Vla qu'ils demandent un menestrel    lol


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, t'as pas une petite chanson pour Sa Majesté?   T'as vu dans quel état il est...


 :affraid: les chansons, c'est sur ipodgeneration !  
:rateau:  
:modo:
:hosto: 
:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Maintenant qu'il a eu promotion de vert à violet, y des places vertes qui se libèrent non ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant qu'il a eu promotion de vert à violet, y des places vertes qui se libèrent non ?



Dans tes rêves.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Même pas vrai, je n'y ai jamais pensé : j'ai un VRAI travail moi, pas que çà à faire de mes journées :rateau:


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant qu'il a eu promotion de vert à violet, y des places vertes qui se libèrent non ?



On a embauché un canard. Pour le reste de l'équipe : plus de flexibilité, plus de productivité, pas d'augmentation.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Et pis, de toutes façons, le *vert * me va pas au teint


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On a embauché un canard. Pour le reste de l'équipe : plus de flexibilité, plus de productivité, pas d'augmentation.



Et, c'est connu, les canards ont le bec plat.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Je sens comme une allusion salace, non


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je sens comme une allusion salace, non



Enfin, tu as l'esprit mal tourné...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Pas plus que çà, mais bon ce doit être à force de fréquenter le bar MacG...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Oh, tiens j'avions pô vu : je boule à 11 now


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2005)

webO tu bois beaucoup de lait ?

Non parce que que tu sais les vaches suisses (celles qui deviennent violettes  )... et bien il parait qu'elles vont devoir suivre une cure de désintox...

Tu me crois pas ?


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

ah, c'est un truc pour reconaitre les suisses le mauve 
les belges en vert, les luxembourgeois en rouge, les suisses en mauve, les français en bleu, et les quebecois ?


----------



## poildep (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, t'as pas une petite chanson pour Sa Majesté?   T'as vu dans quel état il est...


J'en ai bien trouvé une, mais j'ai peur d'être hors-sujet. 


_Après des siècles d'esclavage,
Le Belge sortant du tombeau
A reconquis par son courage
Son nom, ses droits et son drapeau.
Et ta main souveraine et fière,
Désormais, peuple indompté,
Grava sur ta vieille bannière :
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Grava sur ta vieille bannière :
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !

O Belgique, ô mère chérie,
A toi nos c½urs, à toi nos bras !
A toi notre sang, ô Patrie,
Nous le jurons tous, tu vivras !
Tu vivras toujours grande et belle
Et ton invincible unité
Aura pour devise immortelle :
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Aura pour devise immortelle :
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !_


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2005)

L'Amok n'est pas belge, il est de Cadix.


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok n'est pas belge, il est de Cadix.


 label certifié ?


----------



## poildep (17 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok n'est pas belge, il est de Cadix.


 Aïe aïe aïe ! :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> webO tu bois beaucoup de lait ?
> 
> Non parce que que tu sais les vaches suisses (celles qui deviennent violettes  )... et bien il parait qu'elles vont devoir suivre une cure de désintox...
> 
> Tu me crois pas ?



Non, je bois pas de lait. C'est dommage ça.


----------



## rezba (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> label certifié ?



Certain ! D'ailleurs, les bretons, pour qui le loup est une calamité, l'appellent l'Amok of Cadix.


----------



## poildep (17 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Certain ! D'ailleurs, les bretons, pour qui le loup est une calamité, l'appellent l'Amok of Cadix.


 Le fameux Cadix de supermarchex ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En plus il profite de ses superpouvoirs pour exercer un droit de cuissage ?



Qu'il y vienne, mais qu'il prenne garde : je porte malheur à ceux qui me bannissent.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

rezba , Educateur Spécialisé ?     

en quoi ?


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rezba , Educateur Spécialisé ?
> 
> en quoi ?


 
J'sais pas ! Mais il est derrière les barreaux déjà en tous cas.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai bien trouvé une, mais j'ai peur d'être hors-sujet.
> 
> 
> _Après des siècles d'esclavage,
> ...



Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il y vienne, mais qu'il prenne garde : je porte malheur à ceux qui me bannissent.




C'est comme SMG, il porte malheur à ses bannisseurs, il suffit de voir Mackie pour s'en convaincre.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
> Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
> Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !



Il faut en choisir un des trois ?  Si oui, je prends la loi : sans elle, il n'est pas de liberté possible.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme SMG



Je suis plutôt comme MST si tu permets.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut en choisir un des trois ?  Si oui, je prends la loi : sans elle, il n'est pas de liberté possible.



Non, non, je chantais ce merveilleux chant belge.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je chantais ce merveilleux chant belge.



et pas encore l'ombre d'un nuage a l'horizon ?


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas ! Mais il est derrière les barreaux déjà en tous cas.



ah... je croyais que c'était le grillage du confessionnal


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rezba , Educateur Spécialisé ?
> 
> en quoi ?


 En anti-flood bien sûre


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, je bois pas de lait. C'est dommage ça.


 :affraid: la science va donc continuer à chercher une explication


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ah... je croyais que c'était le grillage du confessionnal


 
Suis-je bête...
Je ne dois pas les fréquenter assez !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je bête...
> Je ne dois pas les fréquenter assez !




sa peut se comprendre , le confessional c'est pas tres gai


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa peut se comprendre , le confessional c'est pas tres gai



Détrompe-toi... :love: Mais avant de venir y faire un tour Roberta... il faut pécher.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien vu que tu n'avais d'yeux que pour le Suisse....    :rateau:  :rose:



Ben faut dire que t'as un peu pris la retraite côté mâle dominant, on te voit plus  ... le petit suisse a fait son chemin  

 et puis comme on dit : 
_" Quand le loup n'est pas là .. les chasseurs dansent :hein: et on leur voit la ._..  :hein: euh non c'était pas ça ! :rose: 

Oui bon enfin on dira que c'est un truc comme ça ! 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, t'as pas une petite chanson pour Sa Majesté?   T'as vu dans quel état il est...



heu là maintenant  non ... 

Hier soir  je créais, c'était l'Inspiration même ... :style: c'était la spontaneité tout ça ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut dire que t'as un peu pris la retraite côté mâle dominant, on te voit plus  ... le petit suisse a fait son chemin



Il fouette dans les hautes sphères maintenant


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe-toi... :love: Mais avant de venir y faire un tour Roberta... il faut pécher.


Il faut aussi se pencher au confessionnal


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aussi se pencher au confessionnal



Sonnyboy est désigné spécialement pour appliquer le châtiment.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa peut se comprendre , le confessional c'est pas tres gai



Avec Sonnyboy pour l'application des peines ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

ben   sa depends de la peine

- le tomber du futal
ou
- la corde en cuisine  ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

y'à un truc qui me turlupine depuis un p'tit moment ... 

Les supermodos, de quelle couleur sont-ils ? 


 Ils sont pas violets , non :hein: ils sont pas violets , pas plus que parmes, lilas, prunes, violines, ou évêques, et encore moins zinzolins ! :hein:

Alors ils sont quoi ? 

Pourpres ?

on dirait pas hein ? ! 


 Moi je dirais qu'ils sont magentas !


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont pas violets , non :hein: ils sont pas violets


Tout à fait !!!


_ C'était un message du CPRSAV*_

_*commité pour la reconnaissance et la sauvegarde de l'authenticité du violet _​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait !!!
> 
> 
> _ C'était un message du CPRSAV*_
> ...



 Ça devait être dit !

J'aime la *pré    -   ci      - sion*    !


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

mauve pale :hosto:


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2005)

couperosés ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

délavés, peut-être  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (18 Mars 2005)

violine à la limite. Mais Magenta, oui, Madame a raison.
D'ailleurs, à la dernière AEC, je m'étais logé Boulevard Magenta. :rateau:


----------



## rezba (18 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> couperosés ?



Aussi. En tout cas, pour une partie de l'effectif.


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les supermodos, de quelle couleur sont-ils ?




Si le cauchemar du posteur a une couleur, si les peurs ancestrales de l'humanité ont une teinte, si la violence à l'état pur peut se visualiser, ils ont cette apparence...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si le cauchemar du posteur a une couleur, si les peurs ancestrales de l'humanité ont une teinte, si la violence à l'état pur peut se visualiser, ils ont cette apparence...



De fonctionnaire des impôts ?


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si le cauchemard du posteur a une couleur, si les peurs ancestrales de l'humanité ont une teinte, si la violence à l'état pur peut se visualiser, ils ont cette apparence...


Masi c'est épouvantard :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Euh _épouvantable_ 


_Désolé :rose:_


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si le cauchemar du posteur a une couleur, si les peurs ancestrales de l'humanité ont une teinte, si la violence à l'état pur peut se visualiser, ils ont cette apparence...



Oh put1, ch'suis mort de trouille :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Aussi. En tout cas, pour une partie de l'effectif.



Premier stade de la cirrhose oblige


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

........de toute façon, 
la couleur du calme , relax, bien etre c'est pas le bleu ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2005)

quoi ? on floode dans mon sujet technique ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? on floode dans mon sujet technique ?


 Oui :love: en ton honneur :love:


----------



## Bilbo (18 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ........de toute façon,
> la couleur du calme , relax, bien etre c'est pas le bleu ?


Si, si. 

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2005)

Bilbo "Tested and approved" a dit:
			
		

> Si, si.
> 
> À+



Si c'est toi qui le dit


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

voila ce prob est reglé : personne ne veux plus devenir rosacée    

a nous la belle vie, aux autre l'ulcere   




ps : bilbo enleve ce A+ , il a plus raison d'etre la    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (18 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rezba , Educateur Spécialisé ?
> 
> en quoi ?



En gourgandine, en troll, en noubies insupportables, en floodeurs glandeurs. Entre autres. 




			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas ! Mais il est derrière les barreaux déjà en tous cas.



Ce ne sont pas des barreaux. C'est un tablier. Le tablier de Bilbo, celui qu'il a rendu.  Les traces que tu vois sont des pliures. Bilbo est très méticuleux, tu sais. Il l'avait bien rangé, plié, repassé. Le tablier est plus pourpre que magenta, certes. M'enfin, tout ça n'est qu'une question de support, ou de surface. :rateau:



			
				Tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> L'entaille vous va bien cher rezba



N'est-ce pas ?   C'est un truc à _six sous_...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si le cauchemar du posteur a une couleur, si les peurs ancestrales de l'humanité ont une teinte, si la violence à l'état pur peut se visualiser, ils ont cette apparence...




:mouais: on va la refaire là :hein: ça va pas du tout mais pas du tout !!!

Amok t'as quoi là aujourd'hui? la p'tite forme ?  t'as mal dormi ?  
Non en fait j'veux pas savoir  on a pas le temps là !

:hein: le problème c'est que là t'es pas convainquant ! le texte Ok y'à le texte mais merde l'émotion tu la mets où ?? hein ? elle est où ???

On doit sentir la peur du spectateur, du posteur, tu vois un peu comme ça :affraid: mais là elle n'y est pas ! pas du tout !

 Allez zou on la refait : et cette fois-ci tu y mets du tien !


Ah autre chose : insiste bien sur "_les peurs ancestrales de l'humanité" et "violence" _aussi !
*[Amok le cauchemar du posteur 2ième]*
*C L A P 





 silence ! on tourne !
*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas ?   C'est un truc à _six sous_...



Tu es une mère pour nous


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? on floode dans mon sujet technique ?



Comme ce n'est pas de technique de corrélation, il s'agit peut-être de technique de dégustation des violets ?


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


 hey salut


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2005)

Y'a t'il une corrélation avec les nouvelles nominations et les délires de vBulletin ? 

Une notice suisse a t'elle été transmise ?
Sa majesté a t'il mis ses lunettes ?


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2005)

Les modos ne sont pour rien dans le fonctionnement de la base de données. On vous l'a dit et répété.


----------



## Bassman (19 Mars 2005)

C'est pour ca que ca marche si mal sans doute


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Mars 2005)

j'aime bien voir bilbo et j'ai l'impression de ne l'avoir jamais tant lu sur ces forums que depuis qu'il a rendu son tablier


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien voir bilbo et j'ai l'impression de ne l'avoir jamais tant lu sur ces forums que depuis qu'il a rendu son tablier


 Oui, il était inhibé par la fonction, faut croire. 
Et son joli tablier pourpre, il est si beau...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il était inhibé par la fonction, faut croire.
> Et son joli tablier pourpre, il est si beau...



Tu as bien de la chance qu'il t'ait fait un don pareil  Prends en soin surtout


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Mars 2005)

le tablier pourpre c'est pour cacher des taches de quoi??? :rateau:


----------



## macelene (19 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il était inhibé par la fonction, faut croire.



Pas toi       N'est ce pas


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es une mère pour nous



 Et vas-y que j'te fais mettre un pull "moi j'men fiche, mais tu vas encore être malade, et arrête de dire des gros mots tu sais bien que ça rend ton père complètement fou, tiens au fait, j'ai fait tes valises, au revoir mon chéri !"


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Et vas-y que j'te fais mettre un pull "moi j'men fiche, mais tu vas encore être malade, et arrête de dire des gros mots tu sais bien que ça rend ton père complètement fou, tiens au fait, j'ai fait tes valises, au revoir mon chéri !"


 C'est un vrai alternatif, lui. Une fois il est chiant, une fois il est incompréhensible. :rateau:



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pas toi  N'est ce pas



Arf. L'inhibition, c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est un vrai alternatif, lui. Une fois il est chiant, une fois il est incompréhensible. :rateau:



J'étais pas au courant mais si tu le dis...


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les modos ne sont pour rien dans le fonctionnement de la base de données. On vous l'a dit et répété.


 
Oui mais je mets longtemps pour imprimer


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je mets longtemps pour imprimer


o h webo m'a tout dit sur lui parait qu e c'est une vraie plaie


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2005)

Merci sm 
Je croyais que c'était moi la plaie, mais si WebO le dit..


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci sm
> Je croyais que c'était moi la plaie, mais si WebO le dit..


parait même qu'il a des disques d'Ange


----------

